# Muddy Creek x Muddy creek doeling reserved. :)



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone remember Muddy Creek?  

Well, A local breeder has Muddy Creek CB Malibu (Rosasharn UP Bronze Copper *S x Kids Corral PT Gingerbead Girl) and Muddy Creek Muddy Creek RW RadioActive ( Kids Corral CV Rewind x Olson Acres Lambchop) and from this amazing breeding of some of my favorite goats there were triplet doelings born, all moonspotted, 2 blue eyed. 
I emailed her about the second doeling, a buckskin with blue eyes and moonspots. 
I waited too long with the decision of whether or not I wanted a Nigerian right now... (but since my 1st choice Lamancha reservation kidded with bucks..... :shades: ) and there are some people who want a moonspotted doe...... :GAAH: 
:tears: So I have to wait at the very most 24 hrs for her to get back to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossing my fingers for a Muddy Creek x Muddy Creek do*

Praying that you can get the doeling.... ray: :hug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Crossing my fingers for a Muddy Creek x Muddy Creek do*

Thanks, Pam.  
Going between The largest doeling:










and the doeling with blue eyes:










triplet does together:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Crossing my fingers for a Muddy Creek x Muddy Creek do*

Sending out the deposit tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Crossing my fingers for a Muddy Creek x Muddy Creek do*

congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Crossing my fingers for a Muddy Creek x Muddy Creek do*

:hi5:  :leap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Crossing my fingers for a Muddy Creek x Muddy Creek do*

I finally decided on the original doeling----blue eyed and I think she has one moonspot for sure.  
Carl B's RA Fancy Free.










Thanks Guys!!! 
I am so happy! :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She's beautiful! Good luck :leap:


----------

